# SPECTACULAR NEW BULL%^$& FROM LYFT - Priority Mode - MORE RIDES LESS PAY



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*Sweet Jesus, Lyft has found a new way to pay their drivers less, and it is ugly.*

_*(Currently Piloting in Toronto, Miami, & Austin markets)*_


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

This is worse than paying Uber for reduced service fees.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

So you have the choice whether or not to turn it on, to earn more through cheaper rides.

Priority Bullshit. What a comedy.

.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So you have the choice whether or not to turn it on, to earn more through cheaper rides?


Basically: If you decided to turn it on, you are going to be paid less to 'scoop' rides from other drivers, beyond the usual algorithm nonsense, this is VILE.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lower rates means more money!


What a bunch of horse shit,

Well i guess the next pay cut is always right around the corner right?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

There you go.
I like that set up.
Its perfect for green card holders. ( its 3 dollars i did not have before)
They will all have this mode turned on. 
If you want to be a slave turn it on. If not zero rides for you.
Its time to find something different to do in your area.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

You do not earn more, you drive more, you wear out your vehicle faster. When you select priority mode, you are telling* Lyft*: Yes, I would like to take regular rides from other drivers and as a reward, I will take less pay for this, I will take regular rides and priority rides for the same lower priority rate card, when in priority mode. Thank you* Lyft *for allowing me to become an accomplice in your theft scheme from other drivers...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TGK said:


> You do not earn more, you drive more, you wear out your vehicle faster. When you select priority mode, you are telling* Lyft*: Yes, I would like to take regular rides from other drivers and as a reward, I will take less pay for this, I will take regular rides and priority rides for the same lower priority rate card, when in priority mode. Thank you* Lyft *for allowing me to become an accomplice in your theft scheme from other drivers...











*--------THIS---------*


----------



## taxicab technology (Aug 20, 2020)

if you drive lower tiers at .60 a mile who cares you get what you desrve at this point they obviously cant do math

xl tiers has always been 1-3 requests an hour sometimes hours between requests, turn on loser tier it pings me every other minute for rides only a math flunkie would take, its play ghost car till it turns my laughing into disgust than back to xl only so i can enjoy my blunt

so this mode does nothing but punish the loser tier per usual


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

taxicab.tech said:


> if you drive lower tiers at .60 a mile who cares you get what you desrve at this point they obviously cant do math
> 
> xl tiers has always been 1-3 requests an hour sometimes hours between requests, turn on loser tier it pings me every other minute for rides only a math flunkie would take, its play ghost car till it turns my laughing into disgust than back to xl only so i can enjoy my blunt
> 
> so this mode does nothing but punish the loser tier per usual


Priorty Mode opearate in all tiers, so some XL/Lux/Etc. Drivers are going to work at a lower rate to scoop drivers at the regular XL rates.


----------



## taxicab technology (Aug 20, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Priorty Mode opearate in all tiers, so some XL/Lux/Etc. Drivers are going to work at a lower rate to scoop drivers at the regular XL rates.


the same dumb drivers that accept lower tiers with xl or higher vehicles now, no sweat of my back they WILL FAIL its by design sorry 1974 math dont work in 2020, i see them on xl and x whats the point? i know thats someone thats about to be homless or has hunger pains they can have the mcchicken in profit the ride paid them for 30 minutes and $2+ of fuel

i make $50+ an hour on every ride by simply cancelling every non airport ride because 90+% of th other rides pay illegal wages or require free labor and has for 5 years, not my problem people cant do math or are deperate i cant save em all i can only pass them the rides i ignore and cancel theyre free to play whatever new fraud games uber lyft come up with, its not like 5 years ago its all in the open now. I would of never signed up at .60 a mile lmao so they know what they getting into now


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

Sometimes we all need a laugh....
What's next?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Well, it is Lyft. Why is there any surprise? A bottom of the barrel company who only wants the bottom feeders as drivers...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow, a new low. When you think they can't go any lower...................they do.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

TGK said:


> You do not earn more, you drive more, you wear out your vehicle faster. When you select priority mode, you are telling* Lyft*: Yes, I would like to take regular rides from other drivers and as a reward, I will take less pay for this, I will take regular rides and priority rides for the same lower priority rate card, when in priority mode. Thank you* Lyft *for allowing me to become an accomplice in your theft scheme from other drivers...


At what point does the arm bending, break the arm? Lyft offers Priority mode to all drivers and to survive everyone chooses Priority Mode. Lyft profit margin grows by 40%


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Did they give up on the "pay rates are cut in half *but *you get paid on the way to pickup!" strategy already? I really can't even understand how Lyft is even a thing anymore in some markets.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Lower rates means more money!


And if anyone ever thought there were anything more than a shitty cover band performing someone else's greatest hits... Truly pathetic!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

On a brighter note lyft sent me this nifty partition and offered me a $20 bonus for each of my first 5 rides. &#128513;&#128513;








None of which will ever be done
using any lowered pay for
increased earnings scams...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

The scams continue.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Drivers in those markets should turn Gryft off to protest.

But they wont.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

This company hates drivers making money.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> On a brighter note lyft sent me this nifty partition and offered me a $20 bonus for each of my first 5 rides. &#128513;&#128513;
> View attachment 500472
> 
> None of which will ever be done
> ...


Nice! I got one too.

I got all fancy, and built a metal bracket to mount to the headrest. I have no rear AC, having the center section blocked the AC from getting to the 2nd & 3rd rows. I made a compromise and made my own center piece and left out the right side.

No one is mentioning the reflections and reduction in visibility! I have a notch at the top, for the rearview mirror.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Nice! I got one too.
> 
> I got all fancy, and built a metal bracket to mount to the headrest. I have no rear AC, having the center section blocked the AC from getting to the 2nd & 3rd rows. I made a compromise and made my own center piece and left out the right side.
> 
> No one is mentioning the reflections and reduction in visibility! I have a notch at the top, for the rearview mirror.


I havent driven w it yet. Ill might do the 5 rides then pull it out. Although it is lexan and might prevent some problems from occurring. Lyfts been giving me way better promos than uber recently. I havent done but 5 rides in the past 6 months anyway. Lyft offered me $1000 bonus for 100 rides about a month ago. They gave me over a week to do it too.
I got to take my son away for college &#128513;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Sweet Jesus, Lyft has found a new way to pay their drivers less, and it is ugly.*
> 
> _*(Currently Piloting in Toronto, Miami, & Austin markets)*_
> View attachment 500397
> ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

did Lyft trial this someplace? One has to wonder. Turn priority mode on I might get more pings, but at a lower rate. Turn PM off, I might get fewer pings, but at old rates?
Can enough ants be that clueless to turn PM on? What happens if every single ant doesn't turn it on? Hum
At least with Uber Drive Pass as long as I take every single ping, you make more money then wo it. This from Lyft, I don't see how you could even figure out if you were to going to make more money?

So glad I don't do Lyft.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Sweet Jesus, Lyft has found a new way to pay their drivers less, and it is ugly.*
> 
> _*(Currently Piloting in Toronto, Miami, & Austin markets)*_
> View attachment 500397
> ...


Hahahaha, it just gets worse and worse! Like some kind of bad joke!

This is just Lyft's version of Kalanick's "lower rates = higher earnings", but wrapped up in a thicker layer of spin. The race to the bottom continues!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TF???    

Oh... But it's Lyft, so never mind. Nothing they do should surprise anybody anymore.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Drivers in those markets should turn Gryft off to protest.
> 
> But they wont.


Most Lyft drivers in those markets WILL PROTEST, by signing up and taking lower paying rides.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Sweet Jesus, Lyft has found a new way to pay their drivers less, and it is ugly.*
> 
> _*(Currently Piloting in Toronto, Miami, & Austin markets)*_
> View attachment 500397
> ...


Seems like they are looking for cheaper ICs who are willing to bite their fish hooks.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Seems like they are looking for cheaper ICs who are willing to bite their fish hooks.
> 
> View attachment 500543


Agreed. As if onboarding hundreds of thousands of ants who are bad at arithmetic wasn't bad enough. This is a new low.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Sweet Jesus, Lyft has found a new way to pay their drivers less, and it is ugly.*
> 
> _*(Currently Piloting in Toronto, Miami, & Austin markets)*_
> View attachment 500397
> ...


They did this from the beginning just didn't told any one



Gby said:


> They did this from the beginning just didn't told any one


Actually they dig their own hole and all State will start imposing serious regulation to them or eventually will take them out of transportation market .. this jerks are coming with all kind of misleading ..they should not be allowed to hearing so many people and treat them as slave


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

That sucks... I really prefer Lyft over Uber ..they simply pay more in my market..but if they bring "priority" rides here I will simply switch back to UBer and leave lyft on for the higher paying Non Priority rides


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

dauction said:


> That sucks... I really prefer Lyft over Uber ..they simply pay more in my market..but if they bring "priority" rides here I will simply switch back to UBer and leave lyft on for the higher paying Non Priority rides


Don't work about just start to protest then AB5 will be in place where you are . Lyft are the first who take criminal action against drivers then Uber follow them .. in one form or another you cannot escape &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Lmao I’m so sorry but I’m laughing! This is nuts hahahahaha This is why I’ve always said Lyft is so F’up omg 😆 

Now all of those greedy drivers gonna drive at lower rate good luck y’all


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Has anybody actually tried it and run the numbers? (and I don't mean examples of selective rides to fit your narrative)
Or is this just another complaining for complaining sake?



mrpjfresh said:


> Did they give up on the "pay rates are cut in half *but *you get paid on the way to pickup!" strategy already?


Yes, they got rid of the pay-to-pickup model in my market. (pay was lowered but not by half)

Here's the thing.
When they switched to pay-to-pickup, drivers screamed "Paycut!"
Then when they switched it back to old rates, drivers screamed......."Paycut!" LOL

Without running numbers, this is what this thread sounds like.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Sweet Jesus, Lyft has found a new way to pay their drivers less, and it is ugly.*
> 
> _*(Currently Piloting in Toronto, Miami, & Austin markets)*_
> View attachment 500397
> ...


How much is the pay cut when using PM?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

These shithooks must not understand that the lie of "lower rates mean higher earnings for our partners" was exposed long past. This is no surprise as obviously they have learned nothing from what happened in California. The reason that all of these drivers in California wanted AB-5 is due to Uber/Lyft's crummy pay.



taxicab technology said:


> you get what you desrve


The ants will do it.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.



dauction said:


> I will simply switch back to UBer


Until F*ub*a*r* copycats it.



Gby said:


> then Uber follow them .. in one form or another


Oh, he already mentioned it.

Yup, they call it "_GR*YFT*_ " for a REASON.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> How much is the pay cut when using PM?


The cut rates will be available "after Aug 24", according to the Lyft communication.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Haven’t done a ride for lyft since they cut my market last year at this time . That was all I could take . If uber Ever cuts the pay again I’ll move on too from them


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Three words

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lyft tried last year that BS about paying time and distance on the pickup but lowering the overall rate and it failed. they went back to old rates in those markets. I guess sufficient numbers of drivers said NO! I'm in the south Florida miami market but I don't see anything about this in my app...... and if they do use it I won't use their priority BS. I used to be primarily Lyft driver but since COVID I've gone to deliveries and only last week have I started accepting 3 or 4 Lyft rides a day when delivery is a little slow..... I will use my delivery app and Lyft but not be desperate to go to priority to get a ride...... drivers need to use multiple apps and not be desperate to accept this garbage...


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> A bottom of the barrel company who only wants the bottom feeders as drivers...


Lucky for Lyft there's an endless supply of bottom feeding drivers...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Sweet Jesus, Lyft has found a new way to pay their drivers less, and it is ugly.*
> 
> _*(Currently Piloting in Toronto, Miami, & Austin markets)*_
> View attachment 500397
> ...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Lyft tried last year that BS about paying time and distance on the pickup but lowering the overall rate and it failed. they went back to old rates in those markets.


Nah, it didn't fail. With the shutdown, there were less rides and less drivers, obviously.
Pickups were long, so Lyft had to charge the rider double what Uber was charging to pay their drivers pay-to-pickup fee, so they had to go back to the old model to keep the rider charges in line with Uber's.

Everyone called the pay-to-pickup model a "paycut" because as we know, RS drivers are 'math challenged'.
I showed it was a pay raise (in my market anyway) but it didn't matter, drivers saw a lower per mile rate and automatically screamed "Paycut!" ignoring all the other pay changes. LOL
Then when it went back to the old model, the same drivers started screaming "Paycut!" LOL

You can show drivers the data, but most can't be helped.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Illini said:


> This is worse than paying Uber for reduced service fees.


Lyft always finds a way to outdo Uber with bad ideas.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> Three words
> 
> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot


Well played Sir! Very well!


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Only in uber and lyft land does doing more for less somehow equals more money 💰


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nightrider82 said:


> Only in uber and lyft land does doing more for less somehow equals more money


It _does_ equal more money: more for Uber/Lyft, less for drivers.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Nah, it didn't fail. With the shutdown, there were less rides and less drivers, obviously.
> Pickups were long, so Lyft had to charge the rider double what Uber was charging to pay their drivers pay-to-pickup fee, so they had to go back to the old model to keep the rider charges in line with Uber's.
> 
> Everyone called the pay-to-pickup model a "paycut" because as we know, RS drivers are 'math challenged'.
> ...


In my market with short pickups it would definitely have been a loser. I'm not mathematically challenged. I can't think of one change that these companies have done that benefit drivers. How bout Lyft new cancel fee? Minimum of $2 but maximum of $10. Yeah if you want to drive 15 miles and 30 minutes for a pickup I guess you call that a win for the driver. That great math.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> In my market with short pickups it would definitely have been a loser. I'm not mathematically challenged. I can't think of one change that these companies have done that benefit drivers. How bout Lyft new cancel fee? Minimum of $2 but maximum of $10. Yeah if you want to drive 15 miles and 30 minutes for a pickup I guess you call that a win for the driver. That great math.


Since they changed their Cancel Fee policy, I have yet to ever get a LYFT Cancel feel equal to the standard $5.65 ($5 + HST collected) from before. I've lost at least $100 since It came in a month ago. I don't do long pick ups, and any Bullshit That LYFT tries to incentivize me with will be ignored.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Since they changed their Cancel Fee policy, I have yet to ever get a LYFT Cancel feel equal to the standard $5.65


Since this new policy, in the City, I do not accept anything more than two minutes from me. I do bend it a bit in the suburbs. They have two minutes to get to me after I press the "Arrive" button. If they are not there in two minutes, I cancel, no cancel fee be damned. I had a guy the other day grab my door handle as I started to leave, so I had to stop. I told him that I already had cancelled and he had to summon another ride. He would not let go the door handle, so I got stuck arguing with him.

"But it's only been two minutes, Dude, I get five".

"So you stayed inside deliberately to keep me waiting? You do not need to ride in my car, anyhow."

"Why did you cancel so fast?"

"Because the latest pay cut that Lyft invented is on the cancel fee. Look for more of this."

"That's not my problem."

"It is mine and Lyft's and this is how I deal with it, now please let go my door."

"Can';t you just take me? I have to get to work."

"If you had to get to work so quickly, you would have been toes to the kerb. Now please let go my door."

"Please, just take me."

"I am not insured for that now that I have cancelled. Look, Jack, do you want to stand out here all day and hold my door handle or do you want to get to work? If the latter, the sooner you summon another ride, the sooner you get there. The longer that you hold my door handle, the more late you are. Pick one."

"But what Lyft pays you isn't my problem."

"If I make it your problem, they will listen to you. Send them an e-Mail an d tell them to restore the cancel fee. Now let go my door......or do I have to summon the police?"

"But...."

"Hello, yes,.............I need the police at _______________ to deal with an unruly.......................oh, never mind, thank you, he is gone......"


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Somewhere there's an ant going "why would I do a single ride for $12 when I can do FOUR rides at $3 each and still get that sweet twelve bucks!"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "But what Lyft pays you isn't my problem."


Very true. And you not getting a ride isn't my problem. Have a nice day.

[Drive off. Pax will make sure their toes are clear of the back wheel]


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

this is impressive


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Somewhere there's an ant going "why would I do a single ride for $12 when I can do FOUR rides at $3 each and still get that sweet twelve bucks!"


Silly @Woohaa, ants can't do math that simple.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Nah, it didn't fail. With the shutdown, there were less rides and less drivers, obviously.
> Pickups were long, so Lyft had to charge the rider double what Uber was charging to pay their drivers pay-to-pickup fee, so they had to go back to the old model to keep the rider charges in line with Uber's.
> 
> Everyone called the pay-to-pickup model a "paycut" because as we know, RS drivers are 'math challenged'.
> ...


Ir actually depends on how you drove, the pay to pick up model was better for drivers who were willing to make long pickups. I was not and still am not so the only time party to pick up worked for me was when I was sick in the middle of nowhere and set my destination filter. Then I was willing to take 30 cents a mile to get home, better than nothing. Normally I won't go more than 3 miles or 8 minutes to pick up so play to pick up was a bad deal and frankly driving for 30 cents a mile and 11 cents a minute is never good especially when you are never getting surge.

Two observations I have though:

Why not try this in California now and see how that goes. This should show anyone that they don't care a whit about their ic's.
They don't care about their customers either, so they. They are happy to make them wait a little longer to give the job to a cheaper driver


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Somewhere there's an ant going "why would I do a single ride for $12 when I can do FOUR rides at $3 each and still get that sweet twelve bucks!"


Of course there are $3 ants out there. They are scared of using the fare multiplier in CA because they may miss out on the $6 ride.

Many of the same ants want to become employee's so they can earn a max of minimum wage vs. making $30 more an hour...



Disgusted Driver said:


> Ir actually depends on how you drove, the pay to pick up model was better for drivers who were willing to make long pickups. I was not and still am not so the only time party to pick up worked for me was when I was sick in the middle of nowhere and set my destination filter. Then I was willing to take 30 cents a mile to get home, better than nothing. Normally I won't go more than 3 miles or 8 minutes to pick up so play to pick up was a bad deal and frankly driving for 30 cents a mile and 11 cents a minute is never good especially when you are never getting surge.
> 
> Two observations I have though:
> 
> ...


I agree and it boggles the mind that Uber and Lyft think its OK to drive over 10 miles and over 15+ minutes to pick up a minimum fare ride. The majority of the pax know they are out in the boondocks and are just happy to get a ride. They pay what they see on the screen not thinking about the ant. My bet is if Uber/Lyft charge for the time/distance the pax will still pay.

I had a late night (11PMish) pick up where the pax could not get any ants their way no matter what. They were 7 miles from their hotel and had no way of getting back with a ride. The ping finally hit me while I was 9 miles away but it was at 4.5x and the ride was $65 so I took it. They were so happy to get the ride and didn't blink at the cost... they also gave me a $20 tip.

I don't doubt there are some extremely cheap ass pax out there and nobody wins with those pax. Uber and Lyft could raise their rates and most pax will still take a ride.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ir actually depends on how you drove, the pay to pick up model was better for drivers who were willing to make long pickups.


I qualified it with 'in my market', but willingness of long pickups was not the make or break point.
Without changing driving style, the switch to pay-to-PU was a pay raise, maybe 10% overall.
I even drove in another market and it was even better, closer to 20% increase.
The killers were the short PU/long ride, but with all rides considered, an increase.


Disgusted Driver said:


> I was not and still am not so the only time party to pick up worked for me was when I was sick in the middle of nowhere and set my destination filter. Then I was willing to take 30 cents a mile to get home, better than nothing. Normally I won't go more than 3 miles or 8 minutes to pick up so play to pick up was a bad deal and frankly driving for 30 cents a mile and 11 cents a minute is never good especially when you are never getting surge.


Yes, .30/mile .11/min will certainly change the numbers, and I don't think it would be a raise in that case.
I believe most markets didn't see such a dramatic price change.


Fusion_LUser said:


> I agree and it boggles the mind that Uber and Lyft think its OK to drive over 10 miles and over 15+ minutes to pick up a minimum fare ride.


I shouldn't "boggle the mind" that U/L is all for the rider at the expense of the driver.
Besides, I've had good success with these type rides in a market I drive, and I too can give an example of how " They were so happy to get the ride" and also gave me a good tip.


Fusion_LUser said:


> The majority of the pax know they are out in the boondocks and are just happy to get a ride. They pay what they see on the screen not thinking about the ant. My bet is if Uber/Lyft charge for the time/distance the pax will still pay.


The game has changed since the virus, but pre-virus Lyft would charge the rider more than Uber to pay for the pay-to-PU model on longer PUs, where Uber would charge the rider as if the driver is a block away, eating the Long PU fee.
I have often seen on Uber where I was paid $15 and the rider charge $8, for example.

Sometimes it can be $20 for a Lyft 6 minutes away, or $15 for an Uber 20 minutes away.
Rider may be willing to pay the $20 and not wait, but not be happy about it.

Now post virus and most suburb PU are 20-30 minute waits, with less available drivers and likely further away, Lyft had to abandon the pay-to-PU model to compete with Uber. Riders were not willing to pay more for roughly the same PU times.



Fusion_LUser said:


> I don't doubt there are some extremely cheap ass pax out there and nobody wins with those pax. Uber and Lyft could raise their rates and most pax will still take a ride.


U/L charging more doesn't necessarily translate into drivers earning more.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

They are already doing this everywhere and just not telling you. More ways that they are behaving as employers and not partners. Remember, you pay them commissions, not the other way around. They work for you.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I guess Lyft is getting tired of having almost no ants available in my area... I got a text today with a promo that starts on Monday and goes to Friday... 15 rides and a guaranteed $190. Lyft always has schedule rides for $4 to $6 in my area so I guess doing them for $12.66 each is not bad.

No thanks. I'm not going to drive 15+ minutes for a $12 ride.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Rate Card in my market (sorry about the Metric, citizens..)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Rate Card in my market (sorry about the Metric, citizens..)
> 
> View attachment 501917


With the exception of the Base Rate, the old rates were already bad, especially the Minimum Fare.

One Canadian Dollar = 0.76 American Dollars

1.61 Kilometers = 1 Mile


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

So this is their way of screwing every driver. **** Lyft. I cancel passengers at least five times a day. Deactivate me. **** if I care.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> So this is their way of screwing every driver. @@@@ Lyft. I cancel passengers at least five times a day. Deactivate me. @@@@ if I care.


I find its better to not cancel ants on Lyft. Just don't pick them up and force them to cancel. That pisses them off and they don't want to take rides with them


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So 10% reduction for this?

What a bunch of crap.

And believe it or not, the "new" rate is still higher than Orlando.... Even converting to USD.

40c a Kilometer
9c a minute

40 X 1.6 = 64C a mile
9c a minute..

Yep, still higher than Orlando...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

If you check the Thread I have going in Toronto, you can see some comparisons. I have been asking PAX what they paid (politely and conversationally), and then comparing it to the actual payout from LYFT. Not going to be turning on PRIORITY much, but I know other drivers will be eating my lunch (getting more rides) because they are willing to work for less.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/priority-mode-lyft.410262/.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky you in Canada at


Kurt Halfyard said:


> If you check the Thread I have going in Toronto, you can see some comparisons. I have been asking PAX what they paid (politely and conversationally), and then comparing it to the actual payout from LYFT. Not going to be turning on PRIORITY much, but I know other drivers will be eating my lunch (getting more rides) because they are willing to work for less.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/priority-mode-lyft.410262/.


thats the problem. Lyft is sitting back and testing how many drivers will cut their own rates to get a ride. I live in Miami zone and I see no mention of this in my app. So maybe it's being tested among certain driver's


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> On a brighter note lyft sent me this nifty partition and offered me a $20 bonus for each of my first 5 rides. &#128513;&#128513;
> View attachment 500472
> 
> None of which will ever be done
> ...


Just put a sign on it saying.
"Please virus do not cross this shield "


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

F’ me. 🤷‍♂️
(Coming to town near you)


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> did Lyft trial this someplace? One has to wonder. Turn priority mode on I might get more pings, but at a lower rate. Turn PM off, I might get fewer pings, but at old rates?
> Can enough ants be that clueless to turn PM on? What happens if every single ant doesn't turn it on? Hum
> At least with Uber Drive Pass as long as I take every single ping, you make more money then wo it. This from Lyft, I don't see how you could even figure out if you were to going to make more money?
> 
> So glad I don't do Lyft.


Did you actually take em up
on the drivepass offer and 
its working out for you??
Lyft said they would send drivers a report about how much money they were making relative to the ones that didnt use it. 
Although if they did send that info
and it was correct it very well 
may show the ones that didnt use
its income dropped because of it....


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> Lucky you in Canada at
> 
> thats the problem. Lyft is sitting back and testing how many drivers will cut their own rates to get a ride. I live in Miami zone and I see no mention of this in my app. So maybe it's being tested among certain driver's


Lyft needs to pay ants less anyplace outside of California so they have enough to pay ants minimum wage in CA! HA HA HA HA HA!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

n


25rides7daysaweek said:


> Did you actually take em up
> on the drivepass offer and


nyet and maybe not ever. I did go backwards in time and see what the effect would have been if I was buying the least expensive option. I'd have made more money in every set. The problem, I don't take every single ping. So I'd rather not pay for something that is by request and not by ping acceptance.

Uber really really wants drivers to take every single ping and that is what their offer is all about.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> n
> 
> nyet and maybe not ever. I did go backwards in time and see what the effect would have been if I was buying the least expensive option. I'd have made more money in every set. The problem, I don't take every single ping. So I'd rather not pay for something that is by request and not by ping acceptance.
> 
> Uber really really wants drivers to take every single ping and that is what their offer is all about.


According to Uber they want driver to take every ping and at the end of the month the driver find out are working for free and Uber executives get 300k month salary . This corporation should be destroyed because are bringing madness and slavery in modern era


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gby said:


> This corporation should be destroyed because are bringing madness and slavery in modern era


gosh, I hope not. RS is, for me, the perfect pt job.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Here is what I think of Lyft. This is the highest my acceptance rate has been since last Nov....I only take 45+ rides and I usually add 10 km after I end the trip just to end up with a decent rate.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I think I had my enough shares of California smartphone application BULLSHIT. They will be sending 1099s out disrupting tax returns. Way too much of a headache already


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Priority mode will be great for those drivers that want to base their earnings off an hourly wage number. They are all about how much money is going into my bank account and not so worried about heir true earnings.

My earnings measurement has been and will always be based on earnings per mile driven. I know what my cost per mile driven is and I can see real quickly if driving is profitable. Pay me less per mile and less per minute and tell me I am making more money is BS.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I plotted my % of business from UBER and LYFT since I started back driving in JUNE (After COVID-19 shutdown March-May), for a long time pre-covid, my ratio was nearly 50-50 LYFT and UBER rides, but since the introduction of PRIORITY MODE (and to a lesser extent, the $2 cancel fee, (down from $5) for no-shows & maskholes)

This is after a Month of PRIORITY being active on the LYFT Platform (I did exactly 4 Priority rides just to feel out the system, and ping frequency, which were NO IMPROVEMENT, at 10% less pay) and goes all the way back to when I started up driving PAX during Pandemic times (June 2020). You can see that it went from a 50-50 Uber-Lyft split in the Toronto Market for me (it swings with a high variance) until I got a $3 per 'no mask / no show' cancel pay cut in August. And now LYFT is lucky to get 30% of me driving for them, due to them handing out 'PRIORITY RIDES' to other drivers willing to work harder for less money. Sorry LYFT, your bullshit pushed me away from picking up your passengers...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so, leaving Lyft in the offline mode permanently?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> so, leaving Lyft in the offline mode permanently?


LYFT will remain online in the background (not in PRIORITY MODE, of course!)
I will take LYFT pings if they are at the regular rate card.
But I take whatever ping comes first, and lately it is 80%+ UBER pings coming first.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> But I take whatever ping comes first, and lately it is 80%+ UBER pings coming first.


i dunno, if I ran both Uber and Lyft at same time my head would explode; to much work. I don't do Lyft, but I do do HopSkipDrive. Uber in the AM and HSD in the PM; simpler on my brain. When i was just doing Uber, in my market, it kept me busy enough I never needed to consider Lyft. Beyond car dealerships, there ain't many Lyft cars in my area.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> i dunno, if I ran both Uber and Lyft at same time my head would explode; to much work. I don't do Lyft, but I do do HopSkipDrive. Uber in the AM and HSD in the PM; simpler on my brain. When i was just doing Uber, in my market, it kept me busy enough I never needed to consider Lyft. Beyond car dealerships, there ain't many Lyft cars in my area.


I thought when I started running both apps that it would be too difficult, but in my market, it is quite managable. I don't mind my acceptance rate taking a bit of a hit if I get simultaneous pings on both platforms, I usually take the closes, and the let the rider cancel on the other platform.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I thought when I started running both apps that it would be too difficult, but in my market, it is quite managable. I don't mind my acceptance rate taking a bit of a hit if I get simultaneous pings on both platforms, I usually take the closes, and the let the rider cancel on the other platform.


For the 2 years I ran both Lyft and Uber at the same time I can only remember maybe 3 times getting a ping on both at the same time. My standard practice was accept ride and go offline on the other app. Go online on the app that was off as I approached the destination with the PAX.

Now I don't run Lyft anymore. They do stupid things and I kept calling them out on it. Eventually I just turned Lyft off. When I went to update my expiring insurance with Lyft they would not process it, just says "Pending Approval". Been pending since May. I tried contacting them a few times and got no where. In the app it says "You can modify this document once it has been reviewed" and won't let me re-upload it.

I don't miss those pings for a $2-$3 ride that are 20+ miles away out of my primary market.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> For the 2 years I ran both Lyft and Uber at the same time I can only remember maybe 3 times getting a ping on both at the same time. My standard practice was accept ride and go offline on the other app. Go online on the app that was off as I approached the destination with the PAX.


I turn the other app off when I'm on a ride, but sometimes, pings come in at the same time. This might happen once every other week or so. Otherwise, it is managable in my market, and while I do see those 15+ minute pickups from time to time, most of the time a LYFT ping is indistinguisable from an UBER ping.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Since this new policy, in the City, I do not accept anything more than two minutes from me. I do bend it a bit in the suburbs. They have two minutes to get to me after I press the "Arrive" button. If they are not there in two minutes, I cancel, no cancel fee be damned. I had a guy the other day grab my door handle as I started to leave, so I had to stop. I told him that I already had cancelled and he had to summon another ride. He would not let go the door handle, so I got stuck arguing with him.
> 
> "But it's only been two minutes, Dude, I get five".
> 
> ...


Love it!!!

I'll be doing same.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Sadly I see in my Lyft app “no priority spots available “. I have used it but took a long trip and dead headed back nothing on DF. Makes me wonder if DF plus using priority would give something to avoid the deadhead zeros


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Sadly I see in my Lyft app "no priority spots available ". I have used it but took a long trip and dead headed back nothing on DF. Makes me wonder if DF plus using priority would give something to avoid the deadhead zeros


Isn't the DF itself kind of a priority, only at full rate card, and only in the approx direction you are going?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Isn't the DF itself kind of a priority, only at full rate card, and only in the approx direction you are going?


Yeah but you think would give me the ride at normal rate card or someone on the cheaper priority rate?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Yeah but you think would give me the ride at normal rate card or someone on the cheaper priority rate?


on regular DF, you get the full rate card. Turn on PRIORITY, even in DF, you'll get the 10% rate card cut. And it might not even make any difference on the chance of you getting the ride. If DF puts the same modifier on your account as PRIORITY, then if you also turn on PRIORITY, you're just adding the rate cut with no extra advantage. Of course, nobody except a few select LYFT engineers could tell you for sure.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

We will pay you more per minute and less per mile has turned into this BS?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’ve yet to turn on priority mode as I’m not that desperate. I’d rather run multiple apps and park the car and usually I don’t have to wait that long.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Updated my "COVID-19" Driving %'s of rides between both UBER and LYFT. I think most of the drop in my LYFT rides is due to PRIORITY mode, although the drop in Cancel Fee may have seeded failure (as if I get simulataneous pings, I usually cancel the LYFT ride and take the UBER ride instead...) In general, I run both apps, and take whatever ping comes in first, but when it is busy, I do often get simulteanous pings on my way to a pick-up. (I don't pick up rides that are more than 5 minutes of driving away...)


----------



## miamiu (May 13, 2015)

Tnc's are nothing but a tech company playing around with algorithms for increased profitability and consumer confidence.

The driver over the road, isn't a human. Simply a calculation.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

If anyone believed still Lyft has any decency, corporate ethics, etc you know now it does not - the sleaze just oozed out, and it stinks.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

H


June132017 said:


> This company hates drivers making money


Here's the solution
STOP
Say FU

I must have declined 50 rides in the last hour.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

This is hilarious!


----------

